# Ichat signing me off of AIM



## sayyruhh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello, i have a Macbook and a desktop [dell] computer. I am usually always signed onto AIM on the desktop. Whenever i sign onto iChat on the Mac, it signs me off of AIM on the other computer. Does anyone know a way i could prevent this from happening? Thank you.:grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have to set up your AIM account to allow multiple logins. How you do this with Aim on your Dell, I don't know. With iChat, open it, and then log out of your AIM account, but not quit iChat. Goto the menu "iChat>Preferences...". Now click on the "Accounts" button in the top window. Select the AIM account in question and then in thee right part of the window make sure "Account Information" is blue (if not, click on it). There will be some things listed there. Make sure there is a check next to "Allow multiple logins for this account". Now you can close this window, and relogin to your AIM account without kicking the Dell off. Wither or not, you have to set up the Dell as well, I don't know if this setting is stored on the AIM servers or the local computers.


----------



## sayyruhh (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah! It worked! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------

